# Salt spreader help for my ford 250 pickup



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys im looking into getting a new salt spreader for my f-250 pickup truck with a 6' bed.. I really want to get something that i can get atleast yard and a half or two yards. I have a 4.5 yard smith salt spreader which is electric that we all seem to like alot.

I called up a few places seems that the western tornado specs out well but i havent heard great things about them. I also priced out a new smith but they only come in 1 yard. Looking for some help on what can be the best bet and what you guys are using.. 

I also have 2 yard monroe hydraulic spreader that works very well to. But im looking for something for my pick up and it has to be electric..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok well the main issue is the 250 rear suspension. A one yard is iffy on stock stuff we have snow ex


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

*suspension*

The rear suspension is the killer for you.
had a 1.2 yd polycaster on a truck when I worked for another company and we couldn't even fill it over 3/4 and the thing drove like a boat it was so bad.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I was told to but helper springs??


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

you could try timbrens or something of that nature, I don't remember off the top of my head what the axle is rated at for weight, but that would be something to look at aswell.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to mention being a short bed,,,,, gonna have a hard time finding one that would fit


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looked at my 04 F250 ext. cab short bed.
Can take a payload of 3300-3600 lbs, I think it was (already forgot) 
so with average spreader being about 1,000 lbs. you could get right around a 1yd spreader.
and when you drive with it loaded your going to hate it.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I put heavy duty springs on my f-250, and hav no issues with my 8ft spreader, one backhoe bucket fills it up and the truck handles it great


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

1.5-2 yds in a shortbox isn't going to happen, so step 1 is to get past that, it simply won't fit. The only machine even close would be a buzz box that can handle 1.5 yds (filled to the brim) in a shortbox, but they're not making them currently, and the future of them is unknown. It may be possible to add extensions to a 1yd v-box, but then you'll get very unstable/top heavy being a SRW.

As far as weight, an F250 super duty can handle a 1 yard v-box and a ton of salt, it's essentially the same as a 1 ton but with lighter springs. Add air bags if it sags too much for your liking and she'll handle great! Make sure you have E rated tires though, some people put lighter duty tires on these trucks (typically mud or some AT tires). My buzz box spreader can handle about 1.5 tons of salt, and I've had it loaded with over 2 tons of rock, plus the weight of the machine being 1000lbs, it certainly pushes the limits of what you can do with a short box 1 ton SRW, and there's no way in heck you'd catch me trying to plow with that much weight in it, but it can be done. The buzz box is now on a 1 ton dually, and it's a world of difference, I much prefer it on that truck over the SRW pickup.

To the OP, buy a bigger truck if you want to run a 1.5-2 yd unit (Smith and AirFlo both make very nice 1.8yd dual electric units) you're going to need an 8' bed and heavier rear springs/air bags, a dually would be better.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Electric drive 6ft from Henderson 1.5 cu yd
http://www.henderson-mfg.com/images/brochures/HP-041_FSM_FSP.pdf


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

Have a one ton f 350 super duty dually with 6.4 powerstroke.We use Westerns Tornado's.An awesome spreader 1.5 electric latest generation from Western. STAY AWAY FROM GAS ENGINES ! The tornado linehas seen many changes. No issue's.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 1 yard smith/harder on a f250. it's great but no more than 1 yard will fit(2 skidsteer buckets). The biggest problem is weight. 1 yard of salt plus the sander and plow you are over weight by 1600lbs. I know we all do it but it's about being legal right.Thumbs Up


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx 7550*

We run SnowEx's 7550 on an F250 and it works fine. It holds 1.4 yards of material and we've had no problems.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Improve the suspension and there are poly options for a 1-1.5 but forget about 1000lb vbox the weights are to much when loaded. for your truck. 
Adding a set of leafs allows for 1000lbs extra. I have timbrens on a 3/4 but I don't salt with it and seriously doubt I would push it much further than poly with 1 yard if I added leafs. But I'm no mechanic, there are some on here that are awesome with suspension and working the numbers. Big concerns are tire and axle rating despite suspension they are not fluid numbers.


----------

